# Kalamazoo, MI



## shivamuffin (Nov 20, 2003)

Players need for the Kalamazoo area.

Contact greatsataninc@yahoo.com


----------



## shivamuffin (Nov 26, 2003)

Bumpage.


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 3, 2003)

The Flyer


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 8, 2003)

Bumpage


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 15, 2003)

We need serious players. The type of folks that will actuallt show up for the first session! LOL. Don't be afraid because I live in the hood...I assure you it is safe here.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Dec 23, 2003)

I saw your flyers at Fanfare..both of your campaigns looked really interesting to me.  I'd probably be willing to join one or the other, depending on when you play.  I live in Battle Creek but work (and game) in Kalamazoo so I'd have no problems making the drive.  I just hope you play on a night when I'm free. 

Shoot me an email when  you get a chance and we can discuss details:  meepothemighty@comcast.net


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 23, 2003)

WOW! Somebody saw the flyers...LOL. I was wondering about them.

Well, with my schedule, I have every other weekend off. This upcoming weekend being a clear weekend. Every other Saturday or Sunday will be the most likely gaming times.

I have yet to get a group together. Finding gamers that will commit to 2 sessions a month is as tough as getting the Beatles together for a reuinion concert! LOL.

If you want more info on the campaign, feel free to join the Yahoo Group and browse the files. That's where I do most of my communicating. I will be running the *Sutenlund Campaign*, and keeping the Near East as a novelty campaign for my own amusement.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sutenlund/


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, you've got a lot of information for this campaign.  Looks like it'll be a blast.   I'm currently in a game on Saturday nights, but I'd be able to do every other Sunday.  Unfortunately, though, I'll be out of town this coming Sunday for holidays with the family.  After that, though, I'd definitely be available every other Sunday.  I hope we can have some luck getting a group together, this definitely looks like a solid campaign setting.


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks. I understand the holiday thing. I seriously doubt there will be a gaming session this Sunday, but if there is, I'll keep a seat open for you for the next session.


----------

